# December Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

These are all wonderful examples of muddy goldens. 
I've picked my favorites, have you?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Look at all those happy muddy goldens!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is great, the votes are rolling in!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This poll will close on December 27th.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There is still time to vote before the poll closes on December 27th at 3:11pm.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> There is still time to vote before the poll closes on December 27th at 3:11pm.


Take a minute out of your busy holiday weekend, relax while looking at awesome muddy golden picks then vote for your favorites.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Wow, Hudson is hard to beat! He is a true 'Mud Puppy'...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Bumping up


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> There is still time to vote before the poll closes on December 27th at 3:11pm.


The end time of this poll has changed....*This poll will close: Tomorrow at 10:11 AM. 
Don't forget to vote!*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations to *Hudson's Fan *for having the winning photo!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Hudson was hard to beat, when it comes to MUD! Congrats....well deserved win!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congrats Hudson's Fan!


----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)

Thank you ALL SO MUCH! She is so pretty even with mud packed on her face....and elsewhere! You made our Holiday Season a little more special with the FUN and recognition! Thanks again members....these beautiful animals/family members we all have bring so much JOY and FUN like this on this fine site help "tie a bow" on that for us all! 
With Love and Happiness,
HUDSON'S FAN.......


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations Hudson's Fan. That picture is priceless 🤣


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

.


----------

